# First time at Alum spillway



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Sun out, temp the warmest it's been in a couple of months, new rod and tackle, had to get out today. Didn't catch anything but it sure felt good to get out and throw a few lures around. The water was fast and clear. There were about 8-10 guys out there fishing too, didn't see anyone else catching anything either. Good time none the less.


----------



## E_McC24 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was up there yesterday guy had a musky foul hooked on the back fin and there was another lure hanging out of its mouth fought it for 5-10 minutes got it up on shore and grabbed the line and snapped it off


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

E_McC24 said:


> I was up there yesterday guy had a musky foul hooked on the back fin and there was another lure hanging out of its mouth fought it for 5-10 minutes got it up on shore and grabbed the line and snapped it off



Hope we see a post in the next week or so of that fish being landed with the two lures stuck in it still. That would be an interesting fish story.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If its a giant, jointed, floating Rapala in perch color I would like it back please! He took that freaking lure almost a year ago! LOL, seriously


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

Had to get out yesterday and try my new speed spool on the Big Darby. Didn't catch anything either water was high, fast, and muddy but I had to get out. Can't wait until the ponds are melted and water gets a little more clear.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr. A said:


> If its a giant, jointed, floating Rapala in perch color I would like it back please! He took that freaking lure almost a year ago! LOL, seriously



Haha classic


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

Hit the spillway this evening with my boy. No luck, but it was nice getting them wet. There were 2 dozen people at a time fishing and I didn't see anyone getting bites. In fact I did t see any signs of underwater life at all. Going to wait a little while longer.


----------



## E_McC24 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mr. A said:


> If its a giant, jointed, floating Rapala in perch color I would like it back please! He took that freaking lure almost a year ago! LOL, seriously



Nah man different rapala! This one was chartreuse I'm almost positive


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

hoojs would be rusted in a years time, im sure he was joking. I hope!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

E_McC24 said:


> Nah man different rapala! This one was chartreuse I'm almost positive



Dang, not mine.






ducky152000 said:


> hoojs would be rusted in a years time, im sure he was joking. I hope!


I was only half kidding. I know that the hooks would have rusted, the lure dislodged, or the fish would have died by now.

But, somewhere in the deepest part of my brain, I thought it would be nice to get my lure back from that thieving SOB! LOL!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I was out there with my boy on Sunday, they aren't letting much water out yet, it's crystal clear. Didn't catch anything. 

DOW was checking licenses at the spillway. First I've been checked in 6 years of fishing Ohio.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Was in Field & Stream yesterday and a guy working the fish area was showing me pics of Muskie he and some friends pulled out of there this week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I fished for 15/20 minites tuesday. Water was at side walk. They bumped it up once,an was a few inches above walk when i left. It was running clean. But imagine a may be a little dirtier now if still going. I know the creek down here is mud(groveport).


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

The best set up for me down there has been either a white or chartreuse twister under a small round float. Find out depth and set so jig and twister just clear the bottom. Cast up flow and twitching it back to me. Just enough to give tail some action. Good for Crappie,Rock Bass,Smallmouth and occasionally a Saugeye.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

percidaeben said:


> The best set up for me down there has been either a white or chartreuse twister under a small round float. Find out depth and set so jig and twister just clear the bottom. Cast up flow and twitching it back to me. Just enough to give tail some action. Good for Crappie,Rock Bass,Smallmouth and occasionally a Saugeye.


I saw a guy doing that on Sunday near the bridge, was that you?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> I saw a guy doing that on Sunday near the bridge, was that you?


Naw man I've been pathetically down burdened man. Finally getting license tomorrow but can't get out till Monday. Finally whole day off. Thinking of hitting Antrim if sunny during day then Rolling on up to Alum.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

percidaeben said:


> The best set up for me down there has been either a white or chartreuse twister under a small round float. Find out depth and set so jig and twister just clear the bottom. Cast up flow and twitching it back to me. Just enough to give tail some action. Good for Crappie,Rock Bass,Smallmouth and occasionally a Saugeye.


I use to do this alot at alum spillway. Works great. Also,try it with a 2.3 joshy sometime.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> Naw man I've been pathetically down burdened man. Finally getting license tomorrow but can't get out till Monday. Finally whole day off. Thinking of hitting Antrim if sunny during day then Rolling on up to Alum.



We'll, the good thing about Antrim is the scenery is always good no matter what the fishing is like!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha. Yea Antrim can be interesting. I usually do ok from now till the CottonWood starts blooming.


----------



## adamfabian (Mar 14, 2015)

Just to throw this out there... The musky bite is happening now under the spill way. 3 last night in an hour. Shhhh don't tell everybody. Wait. I just did.


----------



## bigj108 (Apr 1, 2013)

Was kind of thinking the same thing....going to look like the Maumee there on saturday!!!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Nobody better mess with my tent setup that's holding my spot!!


----------



## adamfabian (Mar 14, 2015)

Just got home from the spill. We had no luck tonight either, complete opposite of last night. Only musky we saw was a foot long baby hanging out around the sidewalk/stairs. Bleeding minnow ... Prob saw ya out there!


----------



## adamfabian (Mar 14, 2015)

Holy moly!!!!! I just read this entire thread! Yes that musky with two lures in its mouth ( a small pink jig, and a big boy rapalla) ... Yes! It was caught last night , I helped the guy land it! Both lures removed and he was happy when he hit the water and had spunk ! I can't make this up!! I just pulled the rapalla out of my net this eve while getting ready to head out! ( missing front treble). 
Small world.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

It the first day of spring, girls, time to be happy 

Welcome back adam.


----------



## adamfabian (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey thank you!!! Greatly appreciated! Happy spring and tight lines to you!!!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Water is still running way too fast at the spillway in Westerville. I was there yesterday and tossed for about 30 mins. I'll have to head up to the big spill in the next few days. How many people are crowding the corner spot by the honey pool?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Been striking out at the spillway over the last week. 1 quillback to show for my efforts. Anybody doing better?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Fyi- I was just reading the olentangy valley news today and it mentioned in the "police beat" that there were two cars broken into below the dam between 6-7 pm on March 10th. The cars windows were shattered. 


Ski


----------



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Decided to swing by the spillway after an unsuccessful evening at Alum a few nights ago. To my surprise, I foul hooked this muskie and got it in for a quick picture and then got it released.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

gofish91 said:


> Decided to swing by the spillway after an unsuccessful evening at Alum a few nights ago. To my surprise, I foul hooked this muskie and got it in for a quick picture and then got it released.


Nice...Up by the spill or down by the bridge?


----------

